# Residential real estate in your city/region



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Toronto seems very cheap. $40,000 for a 2br apartment is amazingly cheap.

The cheapest home I could find in Sydney was a mobile home for $65,000:


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

SydneyCity said:


> Toronto seems very cheap. $40,000 for a 2br apartment is amazingly cheap.
> 
> The cheapest home I could find in Sydney was a mobile home for $65,000:


Well there's a reason it's the cheapest in the city. It's in a struggling neighbourhood quite far from downtown and far from rapid transit, and even if you take the bus you might need to make a transfer to get to rapid transit. So location is not very good. In addition to that, it's in a building that I'm guessing is about 40 years old. But even then, if you look at other 2 bedroom units in buildings of similar age in the same area, they're more around $90,000. The ad even admitted it was in need of TLC, so the unit is probably in very bad shape, and probably on a lower floor (no views, more noise).

An 2 bedroom apartment in acceptable condition in an ok location (still not next to rapid transit or downtown) in a 20-40 year old building will still usually cost $150,000 to $250,000. The places that seem to have the cheapest apartments near a subway or downtown are around Allen Road, Parkway Forest Eglinton East and Crescent Town. Otherwise it's generally $275,000 or more.

Although there is only one area with mobile homes in the Toronto area, the cheapest there is $90,000 and it looks in bad shape, the more decent looking mobile homes in that spot are around $120,000.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Metro Manila*

Houses

₱45 = US$1

₱50,000,000 and above

In Ayala Alabang









₱25,000,000 - ₱50,000,000

Multinational Village, Parañaque









BF Almanaza, Las Piñas









₱1,000,000 - ₱25,000,000

In Bacoor Cavite









BF Homes, Parañaque










Properties that are near central business districts or downtown cores such as Makati are more expensive due to location.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess this would be a pretty average house development in the UK

http://www.google.com/maps?ll=53.32...=JRjQ0ChfWO-SwvwCfMF-Kw&cbp=12,153.63,,0,5.56


----------

